# The saga continues...



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

So my brand new, expensive but particle board & therefore incredibly useless stand isn't safe to hold an aquarium. 

I went to Finatics and he suggested going to a furniture factory and getting them to make me a stand. He said they did that kind of thing all the time. I dunno. I wouldn't know where to begin. Open up the Yellow Pages, yeah. Then what.

Where do I get a stand? What I'd really like is to get a 2"x4" solid wood frame that uses my current stand as a base somehow. I can't afford to throw any more money away on this. Whatever the solution is, it has to work, so no self-taught carpenters, please. 

Anyone have any suggestion?


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Personally what I'd do is check the paperwork for the designer you contracted to do the initial build and if it specified that the stand was for an aquarium then I'd be giving them a piece of my mind and demanding a refund plus removal of the crap work.

Not sure if a regular furniture store or custom carpenter would do either. I think you're better off getting in touch with the folks at Wet Thumb since they're well versed in the aquatic needs area.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I feel your frustrations summ3r. As thistle mentioned, check the paper work as you may have recourse for either a refund or for them to do the job correctly to hold an aquarium. The problem that may arise is based that the contractors are paid by the design firm and they follow the guideline and specs given to them. The communication between them may be a point of contention: a) who is liable and 2) who pays the cost of labor and material to do the work correctly for the client's original request. Unfortunately, you will be the one holding the short end of the stick if there is no resolution.

2x4' stands will hold an aquarium without probelms. The most important thing is making sure the lumber that you purchase is straight and true. If it's against the wall and you ant the bottom open, then spend the extra $$$ for "finished" lumber. If you are going to make a nice cabinetry around the stand, then you can use the rough 2x4's and "skin" it with whatever material to suit your decor.

I understand costs in mind and would like to help out in the least financial cost to you. I know you are probably itching to get the aquarium set-up but right now you have some time on your hands until the issue are rectified. E-mail a pic of the present stand (min 640x320) of all sides, angles, inside, detail the areas of concern and aquarium size and equipment to be used so I'll better be able to suggest methods to make it suitable to hold an aquarium. 

HTH


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

wtac said:


> As thistle mentioned, check the paper work as you may have recourse for either a refund or for them to do the job correctly to hold an aquarium.


Well, the contract clearly states it is a stand for a fish tank and it's labelled as such on all of the floor plans. I didn't specify (because I didn't realise) at the time that it needed to be made of solid wood though. So whose responsibility was it to make sure that it would do the job? I'm thinking that maybe I should ask a lawyer...



wtac said:


> E-mail a pic of the present stand (min 640x320) of all sides, angles, inside, detail the areas of concern and aquarium size and equipment to be used so I'll better be able to suggest methods to make it suitable to hold an aquarium.
> HTH


That's brilliant. Thank you. It's really appreciated.
As you say, it's going to be awhile before this gets settled but I'll get the pictures to you as soon as I can, sometime this week for sure.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

The stand doesn't have to be made of solid wood. A large % of LFS stands are made of particle/pressboard. The most important thing is proper thickness and support to distribute the weight. When you add some weight to the stand, does it rock/wobble/creak/sag to a worrysome deflection? If the material is 1/2" thick, it's generally not constructed properly for the weight, weight distribution and forces applied to the centre of gravity of the overall aquarium set-up.

The advantage of a custom stand over store bought stands, using the mentioned materials, is that surfaces can be water proofed or use marine grade wood prior to laminating . If they are using prelaminated boards, there isn't really much one can do other than coating all cut ends and dab the drilled holes with silicone prior to screwing the pieces together and wax the laminate joints to keep most of the moisture/water out. 

I've bought many BA "assemble yourself" stands and that's what I do to keep the boards from swelling and the laminate from puckering overtime from the odd spills. 

HTH


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I've bought many BA "assemble yourself" stands and that's what I do to keep the boards from swelling and the laminate from puckering overtime from the odd spills. 

-Wtac


When am I gonna catch a break dude? Seriously??

I hear about everything once its too late... Everything... its rediculous...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

You are very meticulous with how you do things and do more research into things than most would. I wouldn't worry about it Pablo. Though I am painfully meticulous with my clientele's property, I make quite a mess when it comes to cleaning my two aquariums .


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

wtac said:


> You are very meticulous with how you do things and do more research into things than most would. I wouldn't worry about it Pablo. Though I am painfully meticulous with my clientele's property, I make quite a mess when it comes to cleaning my two aquariums .


The Hindenburg was meticulously constructed too but it didn't work out...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

IIRC, the Hindenburg disaster is shrouded in controversy .


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Quick question for custom made tank stands: how would marble do for a top? It would certainly look classy and is naturally water proof plus any scratches can be covered with oil.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

They are fine as long as the aquarium is no larger than a traditional 75gal and has the one piece moulded trim which the glass doesn't rest on the slab. Of course make sure there are proper supports in place to support the extra weight as the marble slab may crack along the viening. 

The trim, IMHO, will detract from the overall look. A trimless aquarium with lights mounted on legs or suspended would look really sweet. Place it on styrofoam and use coved marble trim to cover the styro and siliconed seam on the bottom for a finished look. For evaporation issues, a glass top will do fine but there should be Euro-bracing for the glass to rest on w/o it accidentally slipping into the aquarium. I shudder thinking about that...LOL.

Also you have to plan the layout. If the back of the slab is against the wall, you will need a min 1" gap at the back of the aquarium to the wall for hoses to the canister filter and wires. The slab will have to be notched out large enough for the hoses and wires. Preferably a 1" cutout centred to the length of the aquarium as sometimes the wiring for the equipment isn't long enough to be plugged into a certain spot underneath. For an internal overflow, you will have to cut out an area on the slab to accomodate the plumbing as well as the cutout on the back.

A few things from the ol' grey matter .

PS: I have a marble coffee table and I have many dull "rings" on the surface from acidic drinks sitting too long on it. There's a coaster set and nobody but me seems to use them...LOL. I'll try mineral oil to shine it out. Thanks for the tip .


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

I had a professional carpenter come by and he immediately knew what had to be done and what the issues were (everything absolutely, perfectly level, all edges sealed, 2x4 wood box frame with center beam & cross bars taking the weight - the whole kit & kaboodle) without me having to say anything. He said he's going to reinforce the unit so that it's "over built" (or something like that).
Basically, I'm going to be able to have a party with elephants... _soaking, wet_ elephants on top of that sucker by the time he's done.


Wilson, I didn't send the pics because I don't want to bother you unless I have to. I think I'm good to go.
I'll take before & after pics though so everyone can see.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

No problems Summ3r. I'm glad that you have it all sorted out .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh i wanna see how it turned out afterwards!


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

*Pics - finally!*

Understanding that the only thing I want to hear here are ooooo's and ahhhh's because trying to get this off the ground over the last two months (including discovering that the floor wasn't level (out .7cm!) 2 weeks ago) has been totally brutal...

I invite you to take a look at my new & improved tank stand:

outside old









inside old









inside new








2"x4" box frame built inside each side of the cabinet. Vertical side posts don't go through base to floor because that would create more holes & more seams, more chances for water to leak through. Instead, there is another separate 2"x4" frame built under the base directly resting on the floor for support.

beauteous siliconing along all seams inc. 6" up









outside new









I've put some media from my other tank in and have got a couple of neons, a couple of green & green snake-eyes guppys, an albino long fin plec and a black long fin plec in there now. I'll add some other stuff slowly...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

That stand wont fail you now!!! Holy cow thats nice ^^


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Great to see that everything worked out. Lookn' good .

Oh yeah...

...OOOOOHHHHH....
...AAAAAAHHHHH...

LMAO.


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

LOL!! I love it when people follow instructions!

LOLOLOL

(thanks!)


----------

